

Show HN: I learned to code to launch my first iOS game - Sky Fish Phonics - NateLipscomb
http://itunes.apple.com/app/id640258308?mt=8

======
NateLipscomb
I'd love to hear your feedback. You can also learn more about the game, Sky
Fish Phonics, and its adaptive learning system at
[http://www.knowbilitygames.com](http://www.knowbilitygames.com)

------
sunnybythesea
Congrats! What's your background? I noticed "designed by experts"

